# text to mp3



## 12StrinG$ (Dec 22, 2018)

*Hi, I have downloaded an mp3 (ckmp3)that says "return to homepage" and I'm trying to code so that when I click on my home image I get that mp3 saying "return to homepage".
Any advice? I'm trying this.
=============================================================================
<input type="button" value="ckmp3" onclick="location.href='index.html';"<img 

src="house.jpg" height=75 width=75 alt="image of home"></a><br>
==========================================================================
thanks, Charlie
*


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

https://www.w3schools.com/html/html5_audio.asp, which is to include audio on your page.

Could you explain why you are using an input of type button and using javascript to redirect to a page?
It's easier to use the anchor tag, then you don't need the onclick event.


----------



## 12StrinG$ (Dec 22, 2018)

Anyone familiar with "text to mp3"? I'm trying to click on my home picture
("house.jpg") and voice "return to home page".

I downloaded an mp3 (ttsMP3.com_VoiceText_2019-7-18_10_18_32.mp3) and I don't
know how to use it here or even test it?

<a href="index.html">
================= I don't know how to code the mp3 ========
<input type="button" value="ttsMP3.com_VoiceText_2019-7-18_10_18_32.mp3';"> 
===============================================
<img src="house.jpg" height=75 width=75 alt="image of home"></a><br>


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Did you check out the link I provided?


----------



## 12StrinG$ (Dec 22, 2018)

I've loooked at many things but don't find understandable (to me) info.
I downloaded the mp3 which verbalizes "return to homepage" b4 download.
clicking on the mp3 in my downloads has no action. I pasted it into my site
but don't know how to code


----------

